# Hashimoto's/ovca (ovarian cancer) connection?



## skydanser (Nov 7, 2012)

As a recent ovca (ovarian cancer) survivor, I am considering working with a naturopath who specializes in ovca. In a discussion, she stated that 100% of ovca survivors she has worked with have also had or developed Hashimoto's. Does anyone have any information related to this?

Thanks so much for anything you might have to add.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting. I don't know, but will be asking my dearest friend who is 4 years out from a stage 3B ovarian cancer dx. I love the word survivor.


----------

